# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  В Ubuntu 11.04 терерь будет НОВАЯ полоса прокрутки!!!

## Tarabar

Сегодня нашол новый *обзор Ubuntu 11.04 alphа 3*, прочёл, что уже внедрили новую шнягу - полосу прокрутки, которая будет экономить на экране место. 

Вот как это в реале выглядит: *Ноавя полоса прокрутки Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 3 - ВИДЕО*

Что думаете по этому поводу? Жду живое обсуждение :)

----------


## HankSerg

Да отличное решение. Правда найдутся те, кто ее не найдет и зависнет навсегда :)

----------


## pendruk

Почитай http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/114884/

----------

